# Dual Citizenship



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering whats the process for Dual Citizenship. 

When i apply for Australian Passport, do they let me retain my Indian passport, and i can use both.

Or, as someone told me, there is some kind of chip they attach to Australian Passport and destroy your country passport.

Thanks.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

ozmigration said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering whats the process for Dual Citizenship.
> 
> ...


"destroy your country passport" 

Easy answer: Australia recognises dual citizenship - you can be a citizen of Australian + any other country. There is no 'application form', no procedure, you just acquire a second citizenship, you have 2 passports, you can use either one to travel with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

But does India allow dual citizenship?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Australian passports do have a chip embedded in them, however, the Australian DFAT office has no concern with your indian passport...they wont destroy it.

Dual citizenship is permissible from the Australian side, however, India does not recognise dual citizenship. Hence you cannot keep both the passports together.

Once you get Australian citizenship, you will have to renounce your Indian citizenship and apply for an OCI, which will allow you visa-free entry into India more or less lifelong.

Once you become an Australian citizen, the GoI will no longer recognise you as a full Indian citizen, and hence you cant keep the Indian passport.

This is info from a friend of mine who is a naturalised citizen.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

twister292 said:


> Australian passports do have a chip embedded in them, however, the Australian DFAT office has no concern with your indian passport...they wont destroy it.
> 
> Dual citizenship is permissible from the Australian side, however, India does not recognise dual citizenship. Hence you cannot keep both the passports together.
> 
> ...


Wow that's harsh


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Twister is exactly right. Indian Nationality Law doesn't recognise Dual nationality so when you acquire a new nationality you automatically lose your Indian nationality. To continue the ties to India and allow previous nationals free travel and links with the India you may get a PIO or OCI card from India.

Australia nationality allows dual nationality so the restriction is not from the Au side.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah India doesn't recgonise it but basically it's possible to retrieve your indian passport if you eventually decide to denounce your Australian one.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hi

The moment you become the citizen of Australia.. you need to surrender your Indian passport at the Indian embassy and get a PIO (person of Indian Origin) or OCI ( overseas citizen of India ) visa onto your Australian passport .....with the PIO you can stay in India for the rest of your life if you decide to... however the benefits you lose are you cannot stand for elections and also cannot buy Farm land....but can buy flats and other lands no restrictions etc...

Thanks.


----------



## Wombat11 (Jul 23, 2011)

ozmigration said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering whats the process for Dual Citizenship.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

lots of countries do not recognise dual citizenship, in malaysia it is illegal all together , even carrying 2 passports is illegal, in germa ny you used to have to revoke your german citizen ship before applying for australian citizenship, I dont know whether that is still the case


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wombat11 said:


> Depending when you gained your additional citizenship, and from where, generally you are not required to surrender your Australian citizenship. IF you have a valid Australian Passport you should use it, as Australia DOES NOT issue Visa's to Australian citizens. If you don't have an Australian Passport contact your local Consular office and get a new one.
> 
> Legally they cannot destroy your passport from another country, and why would you give it to them? Entry to Australia as an Australian citizen is best gained using your Australian Passport. When you're returning to India use that one (I do not know the Indian side of things) Saves time and effort in customs.


India will not recognise dual citizenship. If you try to enter india on an indian passport, the customs guys will notice the lack of an exit stamp from the origin on the indian passport (assuming the person exits australia on the australian passport and enters india on the indian one), and then you could end up in a soup...

Once the person acquires another citizenship, he is legally required to renounce the indian citizenship and apply either for an OCI or PIO. On either of these statuses, the person can enter/exit india freely for life, but there are some restrictions applicable to each.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

ozmigration said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering whats the process for Dual Citizenship.
> 
> ...


I had Indian and Portuguese passports. But now I hold OCI card and the 2 passports.
I was born in goa and as my dad is Portuguese I took my Indian passport got a visa and went to Portugal when I was 15. There i did my paper work and got Portuguese passport. But did not know that I have to give up my Indian passport. 
Came to UK when I was 17. And went to India 3 time on Indian passport but later when I was 25 my passport was expired so went to Indian consulate to renew it.
There I found out that coz I have Portuguese passport I was to give up my Indian and I can’t renew it but I could apply for OCI card. And so I did 
4 days later I get a latter saying I have to pay £735 fine. I was shocked 
I phoned the consulate and found out coz I had travelled to India on an Indian passport when I had a passport I had to pay the fine.
I said to them I did not know about it. I got told I should check the web site.
I said to them I was not paying it. I got told I will be black listed in India.
But coz of my mum I had to pay.
But then later I got British passport.
So now I hold OCI card and 2 passports

This is my sad story


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

kingrulzuk said:


> I had Indian and Portuguese passports. But now I hold OCI card and the 2 passports.
> I was born in goa and as my dad is Portuguese I took my Indian passport got a visa and went to Portugal when I was 15. There i did my paper work and got Portuguese passport. But did not know that I have to give up my Indian passport.
> Came to UK when I was 17. And went to India 3 time on Indian passport but later when I was 25 my passport was expired so went to Indian consulate to renew it.
> There I found out that coz I have Portuguese passport I was to give up my Indian and I can’t renew it but I could apply for OCI card. And so I did
> ...



Hello friend, this is not a sad story. This is a happy story. You gave indian passport and got portugeese and british passport and also got OCI card of India .. Hmmm You can travel to these three countries and stay forever for free. This is a Happy ending.


----------



## wilx (Mar 25, 2009)

gaurav7172 said:


> Hello friend, this is not a sad story. This is a happy story. You gave indian passport and got portugeese and british passport and also got OCI card of India .. Hmmm You can travel to these three countries and stay forever for free. This is a Happy ending.


Not just 3 countries, but anywhere in European Union


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

> Depending when you gained your additional citizenship, and from where, generally you are not required to surrender your Australian citizenship. IF you have a valid Australian Passport you should use it, as Australia DOES NOT issue Visa's to Australian citizens. If you don't have an Australian Passport contact your local Consular office and get a new one.
> 
> Legally they cannot destroy your passport from another country, and why would you give it to them? Entry to Australia as an Australian citizen is best gained using your Australian Passport. When you're returning to India use that one (I do not know the Indian side of things) Saves time and effort in customs.


you can't use it legally. you will be penalized and you need to pay fines for that.


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Oci*

Hi
I know it is a long time u have been granted visa
But I was searching for OCI and your message caught my eyes
I am applying for visa subclass 190
Now, for filling form 80, there are questions regarding "other country citizenship"
I have OCI
Somewhere it asks "Do you have any other passport/travel document?" and in one other question it asks "Are u a citizen of any other country?"
Do u know to which question I should say YES and to which NO?
Please help


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

on OCI card... visa has to be taken?? or its like passport card?? to live India unlimited time?


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

*OCI-No visa needed*



jayptl said:


> on OCI card... visa has to be taken?? or its like passport card?? to live India unlimited time?


When u r an OCI (Overseas Citizen of India) u do not need ANY visa to enter India. U can live and work in India unlimited. The only exception is that u cannot vote and u cannot buy agricultural land. Otherwise, u r like other citizens of India.

Now, can u help please?


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Form 80 and OCI*



jayptl said:


> thnx sun flower.. how can i help u bro??? yala


I am applying for visa subclass 190
Now, for filling form 80, there are questions regarding "other country citizenship"
I have OCI
Somewhere it asks "Do you have any other passport/travel document?" and in one other question it asks "Are u a citizen of any other country?"
Do u know to which question I should say YES and to which NO?
Please help


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

OCI is *NOT *same as Indian Citizenship. You should put No. Just try to travel to India only with OCI and not your passport from other country, you will get all the answers. 


See : http://mha.nic.in/sites/upload_files/mha/files/pdf/oci-faq.pdf
There are many FAQs which can point you to the fact that its not same as Indian Citizenship and its just extra privileges provided to an NRI. Specially have a look at Q40. 





jayptl said:


> ivthink u shud mention Yes on both as oci is type of citizen






SunFlower48 said:


> I am applying for visa subclass 190
> Now, for filling form 80, there are questions regarding "other country citizenship"
> I have OCI
> Somewhere it asks "Do you have any other passport/travel document?" and in one other question it asks "Are u a citizen of any other country?"
> ...


----------

